
On Functional Programming - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@jlouis666/on-functional-programming-df28cc9078de#.z3zvvc1vu
======
willtim
Nice summary. It's worth pointing out that Haskell has nearly all of these
properties. The Safe Haskell subset is needed to avoid FFI and segfaults.

